# can anyone help me identify the pin outs from a 9 pin mini din



## Gebee (Dec 26, 2016)

I have just bought an old Wavemaster 3085 5.1 Surround-Sound System. The only input to this device is a 9 pin DIN male connector and I need this cable to connect to my DVD player which has 6 RCA connectors. 2RCA connectors go to the subwoofer, 2RCAs go to the audio and 1RCA to the video connector on my DVD player. Can anyone help me identify the pin outs from a 9 pin mini din and how to connect the pins to the RCA connectors?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Gebee said:


> Can anyone help me identify the pin outs from a 9 pin mini din and how to connect the pins to the RCA connectors?


There is no universal configuration for a connector like that; they are used for many applications. The manufacturer could configure it anyway they pleased. Without a pin-out diagram from the manufacturer or the original cables, you’re out of luck. You might try calling their parts department to see if you can obtain one or the other.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

The only thing even sort of universal is that Pin 1 is usually "common ground", which would mean that all other pins use it as their ground... that gives you 8 channels in a 9-pin connector. However, it's more of a common practice than a universal rule, so you can't necessarily trust that piece of information. It MIGHT, however, provide you with a starting point. 

If you were to solder a bunch of leads onto a 9-pin DIN connector that fits into the receiver, you could then try running a small signal into two pins and see what comes out. In theory, assuming the receiver is correctly passing signal from those inputs all the way to a speaker, you should be able to identify the pins yourself. As long as you're systematic about testing pin combinations you should eventually figure it out.


----------



## Tarunrockzzz (May 31, 2020)

I have a woofer which has only one input which is a 9pin female. Can I have a cable wire which connects the 9 pin din to the computer or the tv.


----------



## Tarunrockzzz (May 31, 2020)

I mean 9 pin male din to jack or HDMI which can play 5.1 sound


----------

